# Night of the monstor snakes



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2009)

This trip I found a couple of monster snakes. Well.. they were huge for the species. 
First up was the Brown Tree Snake spotted crossing the road. Hes was over 1.5 meters long. After I pulled over Another car came along the road and carefully avoided him. Its always nice when you see things like that


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2009)

ET - phone home


----------



## thals (Mar 28, 2009)

haha check those alien eyes out  Nice sizable find for a bts Fuscy.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2009)

Next was this small Bandy-Bandy. IMHO I got some of the best shots of the species I have ever seen


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2009)

oh - and the food was out. Normally to photo small furballs you need to trap them but this guys just froze long enough for me to get out of the van, walk over and photo him. Anyone game enough to ID him?


----------



## andyscott (Mar 28, 2009)

Some more great photos Fuscus.
Those Bandy pics are outstanding.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2009)

Specking of food, the next (and last) monster snake. He was very photo-sensitive and would not stay in the light. This explains why the Bandy-Bandy was out, there was no moon so I think the blind-snakes were out wandering.
And when I moved him out of the way of the cars he defended himself. I'm normally immune to this form of attack ( In fact I can employ it, in my hey-day, and with the help of some chilli-beans, I could clear Bunnings) but this was bad. Properly because he was such a large snake. I nearly vomited and ended up having to scrub myself and every thing I touched


----------



## JasonL (Mar 28, 2009)

mmm I will go with a Grassland Melomy, Melomys burtoni.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a rodent Marc, 
Great pics of the bts and bandy bandy


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2009)

And to end on a sad note. I was on the way to camp when I saw this guy in front of the car. I was so certain I hit him I swore. A U-turn to check the animal reveled the animal had indeed been hit by a car and was dead but I am certain it was not me. Horrific the injuries were, I doubt that they would have killed him instantly and, if I hit him, the animal would have still been alive.

Still, not a good end to the night


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice pics, I hate the tiny blind snakes we have here, I am happy we dont get those huge ones here. shame about the stephens banded, lucky to see the bandy bandy. if we go out now all we see is golden crowned snakes and small eyeds and blackish blind snakes, maybe swamp snakes (judging by the roadkill and what we have seen)


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 29, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> ET - phone home



Lol fuscus, good one!


----------



## krusty (Mar 30, 2009)

cool pics i never get sick of BTS pics,ya gota love them.


----------



## woosang (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh am in love with the Bandy-bandy..

A Class2 snake.. bother....  something to aim for..


----------

